# Anyone have a Finnex Planted+ 24/7?



## Aceken (Nov 9, 2015)

If so, how did you get it to Canada? How are you liking it so far?


I'm thinking of getting one via Amazon but what I've read so far is that I can't get it shipped. I have seen a thread that says they've got it delivered no problem, but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger with all the comments about having to get it across the border


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, I bought one about a month ago. Got it on ebay at a great price. Might buy another one soon. I have it set on the 27/7 timer and I'm happy with it. Just be aware it comes in different sizes.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171899022795?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=470823590068&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Aceken said:


> If so, how did you get it to Canada? How are you liking it so far?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting one via Amazon but what I've read so far is that I can't get it shipped. I have seen a thread that says they've got it delivered no problem, but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger with all the comments about having to get it across the border


I got mine off of Amazon, I bought it Amazon us because it was around 80$ cheaper then .ca


----------



## Aceken (Nov 9, 2015)

Octavian said:


> Yes, I bought one about a month ago. Got it on ebay at a great price. Might buy another one soon. I have it set on the 27/7 timer and I'm happy with it. Just be aware it comes in different sizes.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171899022795?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&var=470823590068&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Yes! I got a 24 inch two days ago and it'll come after the new year. I cant wait!


----------

